# resume&&cover letter tips! im Aiming for.. sephora?



## mar26 (Nov 7, 2011)

you guys!! i need help!! im looking to swich up careers! but im not quite sureon what to put on my ressume or cover letter? im going from being security to hopeing to work at sephora? BUT.. i do go to beauty school? so that would help rite? but how to word it?? Advise anyone? =/


----------



## BehindTheBrush (Nov 7, 2011)

Make sure you get that application in ASAP! Did you ask them if they were still hiring?


----------



## divadoll (Nov 7, 2011)

Firstly, start with a good format for your resume.  Do a search for resume formats and you'll come up with lots of eye catching formats that you can work with.  The contents do not have to pertain to what you want, you just want the 'look' of the resume first.  After all, its the appearance of the resume that'll get them to get a look at what's inside it.  When you have done so, search for job ads and see how they word the requirements and tailor the contents to the requirements.  If there is an ad in sephora for the position you want, start there.  If you don't have specifics pertaining to the ad, you can always put in the 'character' stuff that says you are hardworking, detail oriented, team player, excellent communication skills, etc.


----------



## BehindTheBrush (Nov 7, 2011)

Also .. Beauty school helps but make sure you put in your cover letter about your love for makeup, product knowledge, customer service and teamwork. Week day mornings are the best time to go in and make sure you turn it in to a hiring manager. I used to work for Sephora. It's a great company. I still work in Sephora, just not _for_ Sephora. Let me know if you need hel with anything else =)


----------



## mar26 (Nov 18, 2011)

yeah they are still hiering and i also talked to a friend who got offered a job their and said that product knowledge is really big with them and she gave me some tips on what to know bout their product lines&amp;&amp;iam doing a little research on all the products they sell. so wish me luck!! an thanks for the help!! &lt;3


----------

